# هل نتناول خبزا وخمرا أم جسدا ودما حقيقيين



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*هل نتناول خبزا وخمرا ام جسدا ودما حقيقيين ؟ 


  تؤمن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بأن سر التناول ، أو الأفخارستيا (سر الشكر) هو أحد أسرار الكنيسة السبعة ، وهبه عظيمة لنا من الله ، بل هو أعظم هبات النعمة التي أعُطيت لنا من فوق حيث يقدم لنا فيه الرب يسوع المسيح جسده ودمه لنتناول منهما في القداس الإلهي لكي نتحد به ونصير واحد معه ، في شركة روحية معه " فأننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد " (1كو17:10) ، ونرتفع معه إلى فوق ، كما نزل هو إلينا على الأرض وأخذ صورتنا " الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب مساواته لله اختلاساً لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذاً صورة " (في2:5و6) ، أو كما نقول في التسبحة " أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له " . كما يذكرنا أيضاً بموت الرب وقيامته والبشارة بالخلاص الذي قدمه لنا بدمه الأقدس " فأنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجئ " (1كو26:11) .   ويعلمنا التقليد الكنسي أن نستعد جيداً للتناول من هذا السر بطهارة الجسد والروح ، كقول الكتاب " إذ أي من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه . ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس . لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب " (1كو26:11-29) .  ومع ذلك فهناك فئة من الناس ترى فيه مجرد رمز وذكرى ، لموت المسيح وقيامته " اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " !! وتفسر قول المسيح " جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق . من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه " (يو55:6و56) ، تفسيراً رمزياً . فهل نتناول جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي ، أم مجرد خبز وخمر فقط ؟ وهل يتحول الخبز والخمر بالروح القدس وقوة الكلمة الإلهي إلى جسد ودم ؟ هذا ما نجيب عليه في هذا الكتيب الذي أرجو أن يأتي بالفائدة المرجوة بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح وبركة العذراء القديسة مريم ، وبصلوات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث الأستاذ والمُعلم ، عيد الميلاد المجيد  7 يناير 1998م ولربنا المجد الدائم الى الابد امين. 

1- الكتاب المقدس وسر التناول :   سر التناول أو سر الشكر أو الأفخارستيا أو سر استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه أسسه ووضعه الرب يسوع المسيح بنفسه في العشاء الرباني بعد عشاء الفصح ، وكان قد أشار إليه قبل ذلك أمام التلاميذ واليهود ، قرب الموضع الذي بارك فيه الخمس خبزات والسمكتين في كفر ناحوم عبر البحر (يو6) ، ولم يفهموا قصده وقتها ، ولكن التلاميذ مارسوه بعد ذلك ، بعد أن قام الرب يسوع المسيح من الأموات وصعد إلى السموات وحل عليهم الروح القدس مباشرة ، بناء على وصية الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه " اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " ، وسلموه لتلاميذهم وخلفائهم من الأباء الرسوليين وأباء الكنيسة الأولى .قال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه ولليهود عبر البحر عند كفر ناحوم " أنا هو خبز الحياة ، آباؤكم أكلوا المنّ في البرية وماتوا ، أنا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان لا يموت ، أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء أن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد والخبز الذي أنا أعطى هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة  العالم ، فخاصم اليهود بعضهم البعض قائلين كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل ، فقال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم أن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم ، من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير ، لأن جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق ، من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه " (يو48:6-56) .ويتكلم الرب يسوع المسيح هنا عن ثلاث حقائق جوهرية ، الأولى عن المن الذي أرسله الله الأب إلى بنى إسرائيل في البرية كطعام جسدي لغذاء الجسد فقط فترة وجودهم في برية سيناء ليقيهم من الموت جوعاً ، والثانية عن نزوله من السماء كابن الله الحي الذي نزل من السماء لأجل خلاص العالم ، أو كما قال " الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء " لكي يبذل نفسه عن حياة العالم ، والثالثة عن تقديم هذا الخبز السماوي ، أي جسده ودمه ، من خلال تحول الخبز والخمر في سر التناول إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي لغذاء الروح ، حيث يقول هو " جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق ، من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه " ، انه يتكلم عن جسد حقيقي لابد أن يأكله الإنسان أكلا حقيقياً ودم حقيقي لابد أن يشربه الإنسان شرباً حقيقياً في سر التناول . ولأن الدم كان محرماً في العهد القديم حيث يقول الكتاب في سفر اللاويين " وكل إنسان من بيت إسرائيل ومن الغرباء النازلين في وسطكم يأكل دما اجعل وجهي ضد النفس الأكلة الدم واقطعها من شعبها . لأن نفس الجسد هي في الدم فأنا أعطيتكم إياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم لان الدم يكفر النفس لذلك قلت لبنى إسرائيل لا تأكل نفس منكم دماً ولا يأكل الغريب النازل في وسطكم دماً. وكل إنسان من بنى إسرائيل ومن الغرباء النازلين في وسطكم يصطاد صيداً وحشاً أو طائراً يؤكل يسفك دمه ويغطيه بالتراب ، لان نفس كل جسد دمه هو بنفسه فقلت لبنى إسرائيل لا تأكلوا دم جسداً ما لان نفس كل جسد هي دمه كل من أكله يقطع " (لا10:17-13) . لذا كان لابد أن يقدم الرب يسوع المسيح دماً روحياً سمائياً بتحويل الخمر إلى دم حقيقي ولكنه ليس دم حيوان أو مخلوق آخر وإنما دم حقيقي متحول من الروح القدس بطريقة إعجازية سرية إلى دم المسيح نفسه ، مثلما سبق وحول الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل (يو2) ومثلما بارك الخمس خبزات والسمكتين وأشبع بهما اكثر من خمسة آلاف نفس (يو6) . ثم يقارن بين هذا الخبز السماوي ، جسد ابن الإنسان الآتي من السماء وبين المن الذي سبق وأكله بنو إسرائيل ، فقد أكل بنى إسرائيل  المن في البرية وماتوا لأن كان طعاماً جسدياً لغذاء الجسد فقط أما جسد الرب ودمه فهو طعام روحي يغذى الروح ويؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية " من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير 000 من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه ".   ويؤكد الرب يسوع المسيح هذه الحقيقة في العشاء الرباني عندما امسك الخبز وشكر وكسر وقدم لتلاميذه قائلاً " خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي " وعندما قال وهو يقدم لهم الكأس " خذوا 000 أشربوا منها كلكم ، لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد " ، إذ يؤكد بقوله " هذا هو جسدي " وبإشارته إلى الكأس قائلاً " هذا هو دمي" أن ما يمسكه بيده ويشير إليه هو جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي ، وأنه يشير بالفعل إلى " جسد حقيقي " و  دم حقيقي " وأنه ناولهم بالفعل جسده ودمه ، أو بمعنى أدق الخبز الذي تحول بالفعل إلى جسد حقيقي والخمر الذي تحول بالفعل إلى دم حقيقي بحسب قوله " جسدي هو مأكل حق ودمي هو مشرب حق " يقول الكتاب : + " وفيما هم يأكلون اخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي ، واخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً  اشربوا منها كلكم ، لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا " (مت29:26-30) . 

+ " وفيما هم يأكلون اخذ يسوع خبزاً وبارك وكسر وأعطاهم وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي ، ثم اخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم فشربوا منها كلهم ، وقال لهم هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين " (مر22:14-24) . + " واخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم اصنعوا هذا لذكرى ، وكذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد العشاء قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يسفك عنكم " (لو19:22،20) . وقد مارست الكنيسة هذا السر ، الأفخارستيا ، سر الشكر ، سر التناول ، سر استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، بعد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ يوم الخمسين مباشرة ، حيث يقول الكتاب " وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز والصلوات ، وصار خوف في كل نفس وكانت عجائب وآيات كثيرة تجرى على أيدي الرسل وجميع الذين أمنوا كانوا معاً وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركاً ، والأملاك والمقتنيات كانوا يبيعونها ويقسمونها بين الجميع كما يكون لكل واحد احتياج ، وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت كانوا يتناولون الطعام بابتهاج وبساطة قلب ، مسبحين الله ولهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب وكان الرب كل يوم يضم إلى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون " (1ع42:2-47) . وتعبير " كسر الخبز " هنا كان هو التعبير السائد عن الأفخارستيا أو سر التناول في الكنيسة الأولى . وهذا ما يوضحه لنا الكتاب بصورة أوسع في رسالة القديس بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس والتي كتبت بالروح القدس سنة 57م . وكان ما جاء في هذه الرسالة ص10و11 هو أول ما كتب بالروح القدس عن ممارسة الكنيسة لسر التناول واستحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه منذ لحظة ولادتها بحلول الروح القدس على الرسل يوم الخمسين ، حيث يقول فيها القديس بولس بالروح وهو يوبخ البعض الذين تعاملوا مع السر بشيء من عدم الوقار اللازم " كأس البركة التي نباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح الخبز الذي نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح ، فأننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد وجسد واحد لأننا جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد ، انظروا إسرائيل حسب الجسد أليس الذين يأكلون  الذبائح هم شركاء المذبح ، فماذا أقول أن الوثن شيء أو أن ما ذبح للوثن شيء ، بل أن ما يذبحه الأمم فإنما يذبحونه للشياطين لا لله فلست أريد أن تكونوا انتم شركاء الشياطين ، لا تقدرون أن تشربوا كأس الرب وكاس شياطين لا تقدرون أن تشتركوا في مائدة الرب وفي مائدة شياطين " (1كو16:10-22) . وأيضاً " فحين تجتمعون معاً ليس هو لأكل عشاء الرب 000 لأنني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضاً أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي اسلم فيها اخذ خبزاً وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم اصنعوا هذا لذكرى، كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعدما تعشوا قائلاً هذه الكأس للعهد الجديد بدمي اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكرى ، فأنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء ، إذا أي من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كاس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه ، ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب بون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب " (1كو20:11-29) . ويؤكد الوحي الإلهي هنا بشكل قاطع ، خاصة في الآيات (27:11-29) ، على حقيقة استحالة (تحول) الخبز إلى جسد حقيقي وأن ما نتناوله في سر التناول هو جسد الرب حقاً ودم الرب حقاً ، كقول الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه " جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق " حيث يصف القديس بولس بالروح الكأس بـ " كأس الرب " والخبز بـ  " جسد الرب " ويصف الجسد والدم بـ " جسد الرب ودمه " ، " من أكل هذا الخبز وشرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه 000 لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب " ، وذلك إلى جانب تعبيري " مائدة الرب " ، " عشاء الرب " وتؤكد تعبيرات " من أكل 000 بدون استحقاق يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه " و " يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب " حقيقة هذا التحول وحتميته لأنه لا يمكن أن يتحدث هكذا عن مجرد طعام عادى رمزي كما يزعم البعض . وتتأكد هذه الحقيقة بدرجه اكبر وأوضح في ممارسة الكنيسة لهذا السر الذي تسلمه الأباء الرسوليون خلفاء الرسل من الرسل الأولين ، تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح ورسله ، وسلموه هم أيضاً ، بدورهم كما تسلموه من الرسل ، لخلفائهم من أباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى .   

 2 - إيمان الكنيسة وممارستها لسر التناول منذ البدء   آمنت الكنيسة منذ البدء كما تسلمت من الرب يسوع المسيح أن الخبز والخمر الذي يقدم على المذبح يتحول بحلول الروح القدس وبقوة الكلمة الإلهي إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي للرب يسوع المسيح ؛ وكما يقول ذهبي الفم " عندما يقف الكاهن أمام المائدة ويرفع يديه إلى السماء ؛ يستدعى الروح القدس فيأتي ويلمس القرابين ؛ ويكون سكون ووقار على الموضع ". وذلك على الرغم من احتفاظه ، بطعم الخبز والخمر ، وكذلك بالمظهر الخارجي لهما ، لأن التحول يتم بشكل روحي سرى . وقد أظهر الله هذه الحقيقة الجوهرية ، حقيقة تحول الخبز إلى جسد والخمر إلى دم ، في مناسبات كثيرة وفي كل عصور الكنيسة وشاهدها وعاينها كثير من الناس . وتمتلئ كتابات آباء الكنيسة ابتداء من النصف الثاني للقرن الأول بالشهادة لهذه الحقيقة .  وقبل أن نبدأ دراستنا لأقوال هؤلاء الأباء عن استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي للرب ، الأفخارستيا ، يجب أن نضع في اعتبارنا النقاط التالية :

(1) كان جميع هؤلاء الآباء ، آباء الكنيسة الأولى ، مؤمنين بالسر ومقيدين به وأشاروا إليه جميعاً بتعبيري كسر الخبز والأفخارستيا وكانت ممارسته بالنسبة لهم ولمن عاصروهم أمراً جوهرياً وطبيعياً وركناً أساسياً في العبادة الكنسية .

(2) لم يظهر أي اعتراض جوهري على حقيقة السر ، كجسد الرب ودمه، ولم تظهر أي هرطقة مضادة له ، في أيامهم ، مما أدى إلى عدم وجود دراسات دفاعية تفصيلية عن السر وبالتالي إلى عدم وجود شرح نصي تفصيلي للكلمة " أفخارستيا " أو لكيفية الاستحالة (تحول) ، استحالة الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، أو لوجود المسيح في السر حسب تعبير البعض ، فقد كان إيمانهم بالسر لا جدال فيه .

(3) بل كانوا مهتمين ، بالدرجة الأولى ، بمقاومة المفهوم الحسي لمائدة الأفخارستيا والتركيز على ضرورة التناول الروحي في إيمان ومحبة وقداسة ووقار باعتبار أن سر الأفخارستيا بمعناه الروحي هو علامة على اتحادنا بالمسيح وعلامة على الوحدة ، وحدة الكنيسة ، ووحدة جسد المسيح ، وليس مجرد التناول السطحي . كما سبق أن وبخ القديس بولس بعض من أهل كورنثوس لاهتمامهم فقط بالأكل والشرب من الجسد والدم. 

(1) الدياديكية (الدسقولية) أو تعاليم الرسل  :  كُتبت الدياديكية فيما بين سنة 80-100م وكانت تعبر عن فكر الكنيسة في نهاية القرن الأول وشرحت لنا سر التناول أو الأفخارستيا ، استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، والقداس وقدمت لنا صورة حية لما كان يحدث في الكنيسة الأولى ، في القرن المسيحي الأول وأكدت على تعامل المؤمنين الأولين مع السر بخصوصية وقداسة ووقار وأنه لا يمكن أن يتناول منه أحد سوى الذين نالوا الروح القدس في المعمودية :

+ " لا يأكل أحد من سر شكركم (أي الأفخارستيا) غير المعمدين باسم الرب ، لأنه قال (أي الرب يسوع المسيح) " لا تعطوا ما هو مقدس للكلاب " (ف5:9) . ثم تؤكد (الدياديكية) على حتمية الاعتراف بالخطايا قبل التناول من هذا السر حتى لا يتقدم إلى التناول إلا من كان تائباً ومستعداً وطاهراً فقط " اجتمعوا معاًُ في يوم الرب (يوم الأحد) لتكسروا الخبز وتقدموا الشكر (الأفخارستيا) ، ولكن اعترفوا بخطاياكم أولاً لتكون تقدمتكم (ذبيحتكم) نقية ، من كان منكم على خلاف مع أخيه لا يدخل اجتماعكم قبل أن يتصالحا معاً ، حتى لا تكون تقدمتكم (ذبيحتكم) باطلة ، فقد قال الرب " في كل مكان قدموا لي تقدمه (ذبيحة) طاهرة لأني ملك عظيم يقول الرب وأسمى ممجد بين الأمم (ملا11:1) " (ف14) .​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*القديس أكليمندس الروماني  :  كان القديس أكليمندس الروماني (30 – 100م) أسقفاً لروما (يوسابيوس ك 3 ف15) ، كما كان أحد مساعدي القديس بولس الرسول والذي قال عنه أنه جاهد معه في نشر الإنجيل (في 3:4) ، وقد كتب رسالته إلى كورنثوس حوالي سنة 96م ، ووصف فيها الأساقفة باعتبارهم الذين يقدمون التقدمات ، والتقدمات التي يشير إليها هنا هي تقدمات الأفخارستيا ، أو سر الشكر ، أي جسد الرب ودمه كما تؤكد ذلك كتابات كل من القديس أغناطيوس ويوستينوس الشهيد بعد ذلك، فيقول:+ " ما دامت هذه الأمور مكشوفة أمامنا ، وما دمنا قد اخترقنا بأبصارنا أعماق المعرفة الإلهية ، علينا أن نعمل كل ما أمرنا به الرب بنظام وبحسب الأزمنة المعينة . فقد أمرنا أن نقدم التقدمات وأن نعمل الأعمال الإلهية ، وأن لا يكون ذلك بطياشة أو بدون ترتيب ، ولكن بحسب أوقات وساعات معينة . فقد حدد بنفسه ، بإرادته الإلهية ، الأماكن والأشخاص لهذه التقدمات (الأفخارستيا) ، لكي يتم كل شئ بقداسة حسب مسرته " (ف40) .ثم يتحدث عن الترتيب الكنسي الذي رتبه الرب يسوع المسيح شخصياً وسلمه للرسل والذين سلموه بدورهم لخلفائهم من الأباء الرسوليين وأباء الكنيسة الأولى، فيقول :+ " لقد عرف رسلنا من ربنا يسوع المسيح أن موضوع استحقاق الأسقفية سيثير خلافات ، لذا رسموا الرجال السابق ذكرهم ، ووضعوا بعد ذلك تعليمات أنه متى رقد هؤلاء يخلفهم في خدمتهم أناساً مزكين (مجربين في الخدمة) بعدما حصلوا على معرفة كاملة للمستقبل في هذا الأمر " (ف1:44-2) . 

3) القديس أغناطيوس الأنطاكي :  كان القديس أغناطيوس الأنطاكي (30 – 107م) أسقفاً لإنطاكية وتلميذاً لبطرس الرسول وقال عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري " أغناطيوس الذي اختير أسقفاً خلفاً لبطرس ، والذي لا تزال شهرته ذائعة بين الكثيرين " (ك 3 ف 2:36) . ويقول بصريح العبارة ، وهو يشرح إيمان الكنيسة في عصره أن " الأفخارستيا " هي " جسد مخلصنا يسوع المسيح " وأن " كسر الخبز " هو " دواء الخلود " ، مؤكداً أن كسر الخبز والأفخارستيا هما جسد الرب ودمه الذي هو دواء الخلود :+ " ضعوا في الاعتبار من يحمل أفكاراً مخالفة لنعمة يسوع المسيح التي حلت علينا 000 امنعوا هؤلاء عن الأفخارستيا والصلاة لأنهم لا يعترفون أن الأفخارستيا هي جسد مخلصنا يسوع المسيح ، الجسد الذي تألم لأجل خطايانا وأقامه الآب بصلاحه من الموت ، أولئك الذين ينكرون عطية الله يهلكون في مجادلاتهم 000أما الأفخارستيا الشرعية فهي التي تتم بواسطة الأسقف أو من ينتدبه الأسقف " (سميرنا 6،7) .+ " اجتمعوا كلكم بدون استثناء متشددين بنعمته في إيمان واحد في يسوع المسيح الواحد ، الذي من نسل داود بحسب الجسد ، ابن الإنسان وابن الله ، وبقلب واحد متحد ، وأطيعوا الأسقف ولفيف القسوس ، واكسروا خبزاً واحداً ، الذي هو دواء الخلود ، ويحفظ من الموت ويؤمن لنا الحياة الأبدية في المسيح يسوع " (اف20) .  وهو هنا يسد كل الطرق على كل من يحاول أن يفسر تعبير " كسر الخبز " على أنه غير جسد الرب ودمه ، ويصف " كسر الخبز " بأنه " دواء الخلود "، و " يحفظ من الموت " و " يؤمن الحياة الأبدية " ويقول بصراحة ووضوح في الفقرة التالية " خبز الله الذي هو جسد يسوع المسيح " :

? " لم يعد يروقني طعم الغذاء الذي يفنى ولا ملذات هذه الحياة . أنى أريد خبز الله الذي هو جسد يسوع المسيح ، الذي من نسل داود ، كما أنى أريد شراب دمه الذي هو الحب الذي لا يزول " (رومية7) .+ " اهتموا إذا يا أخوتي أن لا تشتركوا في غير سر الشكر (الأفخارستيا) الواحد ، ومهما علمتم أعملوا بحسب الله : لأنه ليس لربنا يسوع المسيح سوى جسد واحد وكأس واحدة توحدنا بدمه ، ومذبح واحد ، ويوجد أسقف واحد مع القسوس والشمامسة رفقائي في الخدمة " (فيلادلفيا4) .  

(4) يوستينوس الشهيد :عاش يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن الثاني، في الفترة من (100م - 165م) ، وكرس حياته للدفاع عن المسيحية وكان أول المدافعين عنها وقد بقى لنا من كتاباته دفاعان عن المسيحية وجههما للإمبراطور الروماني أنطونيوس بيوس (138 – 161م) والسانتوس الروماني، وحواره مع تريفو اليهودي . وقد شرح في كتاباته التسليم الرسولي ، المسلم أصلاً من الرب يسوع المسيح للكنيسة ، بالتفصيل . وقال عن سر التناول أو الأفخارستيا ، واستحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ما يلي :+ " هذا الخبز الذي نسميه الأفخارستيا لا يسمح لأحد أن يشارك فيه سوى الذين يؤمنون أن ما نبشر به هو حق ، الذي اغتسلوا من خطاياهم بالميلاد الجديد ، والذين يعيشون بحسب ما سلمه لنا المسيح . فأننا لم نتسلم هذه الأشياء كخبز عادى وشراب عادى ، بل كما صار مخلصنا يسوع المسيح جسداً بكلمة الله وأتخذ جسداً ودماً من أجل خلاصنا ، هكذا تعلمنا أيضاً أن الخبز الآتي منه والذي منه يتغذى جسدنا ودمنا ، يقدس بكلمة الصلاة ويصبح بعد التحول (الاستحالة) هو جسد ودم يسوع المتجسد ذاته . حقاً تسلمنا من الرسل في السجلات التي تركوها لنا ، والمسماة بالأناجيل أن الرب سلمه لهم هكذا : أخذ يسوع الخبز وشكر وقال " هذا هو جسدي " " اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " وأخذ الكأس أيضاً وشكر وقال " هذا هو دمي " وأعطاه لهم وحدهم " (دفاع 1ف66) .+ " لذلك أعلن الله مقدماً أن كل التقدمات التي قدمت باسمه ، التي قدمها يسوع المسيح ، التي هي في سر الشكر (الأفخارستيا) الخبز والكأس والتي نقدمها نحن المسيحيين في كل جزء من العالم مقبولة لديه " (حوار ف66) .+ " وإلى جانب ذلك ، كما قلت من قبل فيما يختص بالتقدمات التي قدمتموها في ذلك الوقت ، يتكلم الله خلال ملاخي ، أحد (الأنبياء) الأثنى عشر ، ما يلي " ليست لي مسرة بكم قال رب الجنود ولا أقبل تقدمة من يدكم ، لأنه من مشرق الشمس إلى مغربها أسمى عظيم بين الأمم وفي كل مكان يقرب لأسمى بخور وتقدمه طاهرة لأن أسمى عظيم بين الأمم قال رب الجنود ، أما أنتم فمنجسوه بقولكم أن مائدة الرب تنجست " (ملا 10:1-12) . وعندما يتحدث عن الأمم ، في ذلك الوقت ، كان يتحدث عنا ، عن التقدمات التي تقدمها له في كل مكان ، التي هي خبز سر الشكر (الأفخارستيا) وبالمثل كأس سر الشكر (الأفخارستيا)، ويقول لنا سنمجد أسمه بينما أنتم (يقصد اليهود) دنستموه" (حوار2ف41)  

5) إريناؤس أسقف ليون :كان القديس إريناؤس (120 – 202م) أسقف ليون بالغال (فرنسا حالياً) أحد تلاميذ الآباء الرسوليين ، تلاميذ الرسل ، وحلقة الوصل بينهم وبين من جاء بعده من أباء الكنيسة ، وقد أوضح ، مثل العلامة أوريجانوس فيما بعد، في كتاباته (ضد الهراطقة ، سنة 180م) كيفية تحول الخبز والخمر (الكأس الممزوج) المأخوذين من الثمار المخلوقة ، أي الخبز العادي اللذان من جوهر الخليقة ومن عناصر الأرض المرئية ، بالتقديس بحلول الروح القدس غير المرئي ، في صلوات القداس ، إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي للرب يسوع المسيح بصورة غير مرئية على الرغم من بقائهما كما هما في الظاهر كخبز عادى وخمر عادية ، وكيف أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الذي علم تلاميذه هذه العقيدة ، وكيف أنهم سلموها لخلفائهم من أباء الكنيسة ليسلموها هم بدورهم للأجيال التي ستأتي بعدهم، فيقول : " في الحقيقة إذا لم يخلص الجسد فلا يكون الرب قد فدانا بدمه ولا كأس الأفخارستيا التي نشترك من خلالها في دمه ولا الخبز الذي نكسره والذي نشترك به في جسده 000 فقد أعلن (الرب يسوع المسيح) أن الكأس ، جزء من الخليقة ، الذي منه ينساب دمنا ، هو دمه ، وأن الخبز ، جزء من الخليقة ، والذي به ينمى أجسادنا ، هو جسده " . " الكأس المخلوط (من خمر وماء) والخبز المصنوع يصير بكلمة الله الأفخارستيا ، أي جسد المسيح ودمه ، الذي يبنى ويحصن جسدنا ، فكيف يزعم هؤلاء أن الجسد لا يقدر أن ينال هبة الله للحياة الأبدية عندما يتناول من جسد الرب ودمه ويكون عضوا في جسده ؟ كما يقول الرسول المطوب في رسالته إلى أفسس " لأننا أعضاء جسمه ، من لحمه ومن عظامه " (أف30:5) ، فهو لا يتحدث عن إنسان روحي وغير مرئي " لأن الروح ليس له لحم ولا عظام " (لو39:24) ، كلا ، فهو يتحدث عن جسد عضوي حقيقي من لحم وأعصاب وعظام ، هو الذي يتغذى بالكأس التي هي دمه وينمو بالخبز الذي هو جسده 000 حيث يتحول الخبز والخمر بكلمة الله إلى الأفخارستيا ، الذي هو جسد المسيح ودمه ".

+ " لقد أخذ (الرب يسوع المسيح) من بين الأشياء المخلوقة خبزاً وشكر قائلاً : هذا هو جسدي ، وأخذ الكأس أيضاً الذي من مخلوقات عالمنا وأعترف أنها دمه وعلمهم التقدمة الجديدة التي للعهد الجديد ، والتي تسلمتها الكنيسة من الرسل والتي تقدم في جميع أنحاء العالم لله الذي يقوتنا جميعا ".

+ " لأنه كما أن الخبز الذي يأتي من الأرض يصير بالصلاة الأفخارستيا ولا يكون بعد خبزاً عادياً ويتكون من حقيقتين ، سمائية وأرضية ، هكذا أيضاً لم تعد أجسادنا قابلة للفساد بالتناول من الأفخارستيا لأن لها رجاء في القيامة ". 

(6) أكليمندس الإسكندري :  كان أكليمندس الإسكندري (150-215م) مديراً لمدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية وتلميذاً للعلامة بنتينوس ومُعلماً لكل من أوريجانوس وهيبوليتوس وكان كما يصفه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري " متمرساً في الأسفار المقدسة " (ك5ف1) . وينقل يوسابيوس عن كتابه وصف المناظر أنه أستلم التقليد بكل دقة من الذين تسلموه من الرسل ، فقد كان هو نفسه خليفة تلاميذ الرسل أو كما يقول هو عن نفسه إنه " التالي لخلفاء الرسل "، " ويعترف بأن أصدقاءه قد طلبوا منه بإلحاح أن يكتب من أجل – الأجيال المتعاقبة – التقاليد التي سمعها من الشيوخ الأقدمين "، وذلك باعتباره أحد خلفائهم . ومن ثم فقد سجل التقليد الشفوي الذي سمعه ورآه وتعلمه وعاشه وحوله إلى تقليد مكتوب ، كما شرحه ودافع عنه . وينقل عنه يوسابيوس ، أيضاً ، قوله عن معلميه الذين أستلم منهم التقليد " وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد الحقيقي للتعليم المبارك ، المسلم مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس ، إذ كان الابن يتسلمه عن أبيه (وقليلون هم الذين شابهوا آباءهم) حتى وصل إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ على هذه البذار الرسولية " ومن ثم فقد شرح لنا من خلال كتاباته سر التناول ، الأفخارستيا ، واستحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه كما تسلمه كالآتي :

+ " لدم الرب ، بالحقيقة ، جانبان ، لأن الدم الذي لجسده والذي به تم خلاصنا من الهلاك ، وعندما نشرب دم المسيح نصير له شركاء في الأبدية وحيث أن الروح القدس هو العنصر الفعال للكلمة ، كذلك الدم هو قوة الجسد (يو63:6) . واختلاط الاثنين – الماء والكلمة - سمى أفخارستيا لأنه نعمة ممجدة عظيمة ، وأولئك الذين يتناولون منه بالإيمان ، يتقدسون في الجسد وفي الروح ، ومن أجل هذا الخليط الإلهي ، أراد الآب للإنسان ، بأسلوب خفي ، أن يتحد بالروح القدس وبالكلمة ".

+ " حينما يتقدس الخبز بقوة " الاسم " فهو ليس كما كان ولكنه يتغير بالقوة إلى قوة روحانية ". ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*كابريان أسقف قرطاجنة :  ويكتب كابريان (205 – 258م) أسقف قرطاجنة بشمال أفريقيا عن سر التناول أو استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، الأفخارستيا، فيقول :

+ " هكذا أيضاً يقع المعنى المقدس للفصح جوهرياً في الحقيقة المذكورة في سفر الخروج أن الحمل – الذي ذبح كرمز للمسيح – يجب أن يؤكل في بيت واحد ، حيث يقول الله " في بيت واحد يؤكل ، لا تخرج من اللحم من البيت إلى خارج " (خر46:12) لذا لا يمكن أن يخرج لحم المسيح وجسد الرب المقدس خارجاً ولا يتناوله المؤمنين في أي بيت آخر سوى الكنيسة 

+ ويصف لنا بعض الأحداث التي وقعت في أيامه وشاهدها بنفسه ، والتي تؤكد حقيقة استحالة (تحول) الخبز الخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، ويقول أن إحدى الأمهات كانت قد تركت طفلتها مع مربيتها فذهبت بها إلى حفلة لأحد الأوثان وهناك أعطوها من الخبز المغموس في خمر كانت مقدمة للوثن ، وبعد أن عادت إلى أمها ذهبت بها الأم إلى القداس ، ولم تكن تعلم بما فعلته الطفلة في حفلة الوثن ، وأثناء صلاة التقديس ، يقول بالحرف الواحد أنها " أخذت تصرخ بتشنج وهياج وصراع لتفرغ ما في معدتها ، ثم اعترفت ببساطة روحها وصغر عمرها ، وكأنها تحت عذاب وبكل سبيل استطاعت ، بسوء فعلها وعندما تمت صلاة التقديس وبدأ الشماس يخدم الحاضرين وجاء دور الطفلة لتتناول الدم حولت رأسها الصغير بعيداً وكأنها تدرك الحضور الإلهي وأغلقت فمها وضمت شفتيها بشدة ورفضت أن تشرب من الكأس فقاومها الشماس وصب بعضاً من الكأس المقدس في فمها فحدثت لها صدمة وتقيأت ، ولم تبق الأفخارستيا في جسد أو فم مدنس " فالشراب الذي تقدس وصار دم ربنا عاد من المعدة المدنسة. وهكذا عظيم هو الرب وعظيم هو جلاله ".

+ ويروى قصة أخرى يقول فيها " حاولت امرأة أيضاً أن تفتح علبة الذخيرة التي نحفظ بها جسد الرب بيدين غير طاهرتين ولكن خرجت منها نار فأرتعب المرأة وخافت أن تلمسها . وحاول رجل آخر أن ينضم سراً مع الآخرين وتقدم إلى الأسقف ليتناول من التقدمة المقدسة بالرغم من خطاياه فلم يستطع أن يأكل أو حتى يتناول بيديه ، وعندما فتح يديه لم يجد بهما سوى رماد . وبهذا يتضح لنا أن الرب لا يسمح لنفسه أن يبقى في شخص ينكره ومن يتناول بدون استحقاق لا ينال بركة ، حيث ذهب القدوس والنعمة المحفوظة تحولت إلى رماد ". ثم يقول :  " الكاهن الذي يقلد ما قام المسيح بعمله يقدم في الكنيسة تقدمة حقيقية وتامة لله الآب ". 

(8) العلامة ترتليان :  وكتب العلامة ترتليان (145 –220م) من قرطاجنة بشمال أفريقيا والذي قال القديس جيروم أنه " يعتبر رائداً للكتبة اللاتين " يقول " يتغذى جسدنا بجسد المسيح ودمه ، وهكذا أيضاً تنمو الروح في الله، ولذا فلا يمكن أن ينفصلا في الجزاء عندما يتحدان في عملهما ".

+ " كل جزء من جسد الرب الذي تسلمناه على المذبح وحفظناه محفوظ في كل من المشاركة في التقدمة وتأدية واجب الخدمة ".

+ " أننا كلنا ، جماعة المؤمنين ، نتناول سر الأفخارستيا الذي أوصانا الرب أن نتممه في أوقاته ، حتى قبل الفجر ، ولا نتناوله إلا من رؤسائنا   

(9) العلامة أوريجانوس : ويقول العلامة أوريجانوس (185 – 245م) تلميذ وخليفة أكليمندس الإسكندري عن سر الأفخارستيا واستحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه : " كان للقدماء شريعة الكفارة التي كانت تقدم لله وأعطاهم الله وصايا بخصوص الاحتفال بها ، ولكنكم أنتم الذين أتيتم إلى المسيح رئيس الكهنة الحقيقي والذي قدم لله كفارة عنكم بدمه وصالحكم مع الآب ليس بدم ذبائح بل بدم الكلمة فأسمعوه يقول: " هذا هو دمي الذي يسفك عنكم وعن كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا " والذي يشربه مؤمناً في الأسرار يعرف جسد ودم كلمة الله ".

+ " ونحن نقدم صلوات شكر إلى خالق الجميع ، مع تقديم الأفخارستيا والصلوات من أجل البركات التي نلناها ، نأكل أيضاً الخبز المقدم لنا ، الخبز الذي يصير بواسطة الشكر والصلوات جسداً مقدساً الذي يقدس الذين يتناولون منه بقلب طاهر ". 

(10) القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي:  ويشرح القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي (318 – 373م) كيفية استحالة (تحول) (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه في هذا السر الإلهي فيقول : في عظه له للمعمدين حديثاً " سترون الكهنة يحضرون الخبز وكأساً من الخمر ويضعونها على المائدة . وما دامت الصلوات والتضرعات لم تبدأ بعد لا يوجد سوى الخبز والخمر . ولكن بعد أن تتم الصلاة العظيمة والعجيبة يتحول الخبز إلى جسد والخمر إلى دم ربنا يسوع المسيح ، فلنقترب من الأسرار ، فالخبز والخمر يظلان كما هما ببساطة (خبز وخمر) ما دامت الصلاة لم تبدأ ولكن بعد الصلاة العظيمة والتوسلات المقدسة ينزل الكلمة إلى الخبز والخمر وكذا يتحول جسده ".

+: الجسد والروح ، وهو يميز الروح مما للجسد حتى يؤمنوا بما هو ليس منظور . وهكذا يفهمون أن ما يقوله ليس جسدياً بل روحياً ، وإلا فالجسد إذا أخذ على أنه طعام فكم يكفي من الناس ؟ وأن صار طعاماً فهل يكفي العالم كله ؟ ولكن لهذا السبب عينه يذكر الرب صعود ابن الإنسان إلى السماء ، وذلك لكي يجذب أفكارهم بعيداً عن مستوى الجسديات ، ومن هنا يستطيعون أن يفهموا أن الجسد الذي يذكره هو سمائي ، من فوق ، وأنه طعام روحاني يعطى على يديه ، " لأن الكلام الذي قلته لكم هو روح وحياة ". وهذا يمكن أن يقال هكذا (أن ما أستعلن لكم منى) وما سيعطى من أجل خلاص العالم هو جسدي الذي أنا لابسه ، وهذا الجسد والدم الذي منه ، سوف يعطى لكم روحياً على يدي كطعام حتى ينتقل إلى كل واحد روحياً ويصير للجميع حافظاً للقيامة التي للحياة الأبدية ". 

(11) القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي  :  ويقدم القديس كيرلس أسقف أورشليم (314 – 387م) في كتابه العظات دراسة وافية لإثبات حقيقة استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ويرد على كل من لم يكن قد أقتنع بعد بهذه الحقيقة ، كما يشرح لنا كيفية التحول في صلوات القداس الإلهي :

+ " بعد أن نتقدس بهذه الأناشيد الروحية ، نصلى إلى الله محب البشر لكي يرسل روحه القدوس على القرابين الموضوعة (أي الخبز والخمر) لكي يجعل الخبز جسد المسيح ، والخمر دم المسيح . لأن كل ما يمسه الروح القدس يتقدس ويتحول ".

+ " هذا التعليم للطوباوي بولس يكفي هو أيضاً لإقناعكم بصحة الأسرار الإلهية التي وُجدتم جديرين بالاشتراك فيها ، فصرتم هكذا جسداً واحداً ودماً واحد مع المسيح . فقد أعلن بولس الآن : " لأنني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضاً أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أسلم فيها أخذ خبزاً وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي 000 كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعدما تعشوا قائلاً هذا الكأس هي 000 دمي " (1كو23:11-25) . وبما أن يسوع صرح بذلك وقال عن الخبز (مت26:26) " هذا هو جسدي " ، فمن يتجاسر ويشك بعد ذلك؟ وعندما يؤكد هو بنفسه بكلام قاطع : " هذا هو دمي " (مت27:26) فمن الذي يعارض ويقول إنه ليس دمه ؟

لقد سبق له أن حول الماء إلى خمر في قانا الجليل بفعل إرادته (يو1:2-11) ، فهل لا يصدق عندما يحول الخمر إلى دمه ؟ لقد قام بهذه الآية العجيبة عندما دعي إلى عرس دنيوي ، وعندما يهب لأصدقاء العريس (مت15:9) أن يتلذذوا بجسده ودمه ، أفلا نعترف به بالأكثر ؟  فلنشترك إذاً بكل ثقة في جسد المسيح ودمه ، أن جسده يعطى لك تحت شكل الخبز ، ودمه على شكل الخمر . وإذا اشتركت أنت في جسد المسيح ودمه . تصبح جسداً واحداً ودماً مع المسيح . وهكذا نصبح نحن " حاملي المسيح " لأن جسده ودمه ينتشران في أعضائنا . وبهذه الكيفية نصبح على حد تعبير الطوباوي بطرس " شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية " (2بط4:1) .وفيما كان المسيح يتحدث ذات يوم مع اليهود قال : " إذا لم تأكلوا جسدي وتشربوا دمي ، فلن تكون فيكم الحياة " (يو35:6) . أما اليهود الذين لم يفهموا كلام المسيح بمعناه الروحي ، تشككوا وولوا عنه ، ظناً منهم أن المخلص يدعوهم إلى أكل جسده البشرى .  وفي العهد القديم كان خبز التقدمة أيضاً (لا5:24مت4:12) . وبما أن هذا الخبز كان في العهد القديم لذلك فقد بطل . ففي العهد الجديد خبزاً سماوياً وكأس خلاص يقدسان النفس والجسد . فكما أن الخبز للجسد كذلك الكلمة هو للنفس .فلا تنظر - إلى الخبز والخمر كأنهما عنصران طبيعيان ، إنما كأنهما جسد ودم ، كما أكد ذلك المعلم نفسه . والحق يقال أن الحواس توحي إليك بذلك ، فليعطك الإيمان الثقة التامة . لا تحكم في المجال بحسب الذوق ، ولكن أمتلئ ثقة بحسب الإيمان ، أنت الذي وُجد أهلاً لتناول جسد المسيح ودمه الآن وقد تعلمت واقتنعت أن ما يبدو خبزا ليس خبزا وان يكن له طعم الخبز ؛ ولكن جسد الرب ؛ وان ما تبدو خمرا ليست خمراً ، وان يكن طعمها كذلك ولكن دم المسيح أكد لقلبك بتناولك هذا الخبز من انه خبز روحاني ، وأبهج وجه نفسك " 

(12) القديس باسليوس الكبير : الذي رسم أسقفاً لقيسارية (سنة 370م) عمن هو المسيحي المستحق للتناول من هذا السر يقول : " من هو المسيحي ؟ المسيحي هو الذي يتطهر من كل أدناس الجسد والروح في دم المسيح ويعيش في قداسة تامة في خوف الله وحب المسيح ، والذي بلا لوم ولا عيب أو مثل هذه الأمور ، الذي يكون مقدساً وبلا عيب وهكذا يأكل جسد المسيح ويشرب دمه ، لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق ، يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه . من هم الذين يأكلون جسد المسيح ويشربون دمه؟ + أولئك الذين يبقون دائماً محتفظين بذكرى الذي مات من أجلهم وقام ثانية . 

+ " الذي يقترب إذاً من جسد المسيح ودمه تذكاراً لمن مات من أجلنا وقام ثانية يجب أن يكون خالياً ليس من أدناس الجسد والروح فقط ، لكي لا يأكل ولا يشرب دينونة لنفسه ، بل يجب أن يكشف بفاعلية ذكرى من مات لأجلنا وقام ثانية ، بموته عن الخطية والعالم ونفسه ، ويعيش لله في المسيح يسوع ربنا ".

+ " لكي نتناول يومياً من جسد المسيح المقدس ودمه فهذا حسن ومفيد ، لأنه يقول بوضوح : " من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي له حياة أبدية " 000 نحن أنفسنا نتناول أربع مرات في الأسبوع ، أيام الأحد  والأربعاء والجمعة والسبت ، وفي الأيام الأخرى إذا كان هناك تذكار لأحد القديسين 

(13) أغريغوريوسالكبير يقول : " على الرغم من أن المسيح قام من الأموات ولن يسود عليه الموت ثانية – فلم يعد للموت سلطان عليه – فما يزال ، على الرغم من أنه حي أبدى بلا فساد ، يذبح لأجلنا في هذا السر الذي للذبيحة المقدسة ، لأن جسده يقدم الغذاء عندما يقسم ويكسب دمه ، لا في أيدي غير المؤمنين ، بل في أفواه المؤمنين ". 

(14) أغريغوريوس أسقف نيصص :  ويقول القديس أغريغوريوس أسقف نيصص (335 – 395م) :" نؤمن حقاً أن الخبز الذي تقدس بكلمة الله قد تحول إلى جسد الله الكلمة ، لأن هذا الجسد كان بحسب خاصيته خبزاً ولكنه تقدس بسكنى الكلمة الذي صار جسداً فيه ".

" لقد قدم ذاته عنا ، ضحية وذبيحة ، وكاهناً أيضاً ، وحمل الله الذي يحمل خطية العالم ، متى فعل ذلك ؟ عندما جعل جسده طعاماً ودمه شراباً لتلاميذه ، لأن هذا واضح بدرجة كافية لكل أحد ، فالذبيحة لا تؤكل قبل أن تذبح أولاً ، وإعطاء جسده هذا لتلاميذه ليأكلوه يؤكد بوضوح أن ذبيحة الحمل قد أكملت الآن ".

" الخبز في البداية هو خبز عادي ، ولكن عندما يتقدس بالسر يدعى ويصير بالفعل جسد المسيح ".  

(15) القديس أفرايم السرياني :  (338 – 373م) يقول: كيف ناول الرب يسوع المسيح تلاميذه جسداً حقيقياً ودماً حقيقياً وليس مجرد خبز وخمر ، إذ تحول الخبز على يديه إلى جسد حقيقي للرب ، وتحولت الخمر على يديه إلى دم حقيقي : " أخذ ربنا يسوع المسيح في يديه ما كان في البداية مجرد خبز وباركه وقدسه وجعله مقدساً في أسم الآب وفي أسم الروح القدس وكسره وقسمه بنعمته الإلهية لكل تلاميذه واحداً واحداً. ودعي الخبز جسده الحي وملئه بذاته بروحه القدوس ".

+ " بعد أن أكل التلاميذ الخبز الجديد المقدس ، وبعدما فهموا بالإيمان أنهم أكلوا جسد المسيح ، أخذ المسيح يشرح لهم ويعطيهم كل السر المقدس . ثم أخذ كأس ومزجه من خمر ، ثم باركه وقدسه معلنا أنه دمه الذي كان على وشك أن يسفك 000 وأمرهم المسيح أن يشربوا ، وشرح لهم أن الكأس التي شربوها هي دمه : حقاً هذا هو دمي الذي يسفك عنكم أشربوا منه كلكم لأنه العهد الجديد الذي بدمي . كما رأيتموني أصنع ، اصنعوه أنتم أيضاً لذكرى ، عندما تجتمعون بأسمى في الكنائس في كل مكان اصنعوا ما صنعت ، لذكرى . كلوا جسدي وأشربوا دمي ". 

(16) هيلاري أسقف بواتييه  :ويقول هيلاري أسقف بواتييه (356 – 359م) : " عندما نتحدث عن طبيعة المسيح الكائنة فينا ، يجب أن نتحدث بتقوى وعدم اندفاع ، لأننا تعلمنا منه فهو يقول : " جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق ، من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يحيا في وأنا فيه " (يو56:6-57) . فلم يعد هناك إذا شك من جهة حقيقة جسده ودمه ، لأن الرب أعلن ذلك بنفسه فنحن نؤمن أنه جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي ".

(17) يوحنا ذهبي الفم  : أما يوحنا ذهبي الفم الذي صار أسقفاً للقسطنطينية سنة 397م فيقدم لنا شرحاً وافياً لسر التناول واستحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه : " يجب أن نخضع لله في كل شئ ولا نناقضه حتى عندما يكون ما يقوله مناقضاً للعقل والمنطق ، بل بالأحرى ندع كلماته تسود على عقولنا ومنطقنا ، ولنعمل كذلك بالنسبة للأسرار الإلهية ، وأن لا ننظر فقط إلى ما يقع تحت الحواس ، بل نتطلع إلى كلماته ، لأن كلمته لن تظلنا أبداً 000 وعندما يقول " هذا هو جسدي " يجب أن نقتنع وأن نؤمن وننظر إليه بعين العقل 000 كم من الناس يقولون : أتمنى أن أرى شكله أن أرى هيئته ، أن أرى رداءه ، أن أرى نعليه ، مجرد نظرة ! أنت تراهّ أنت تلمسهّ أنت تتناوله ! ".

+ " ليست هناك قوة إنسانية تجعل ما هو موضوع أمامنا جسد ودم المسيح ، إنما هو قوة المسيح نفسه الذي صلب لأجلنا . فالكاهن يقف هناك في مكان المسيح ويصلى ولكن القوة والنعمة التي تعمل هي من الله . وعندما يقول هو " هذا هو جسدي " تحول هذه الكلمات ما هو موضوع أمامه ".

+ " لماذا يقول (الرسول) " الخبز الذي نكسره " ؟ (1كو17:10) نستطيع أن نرى ذلك أثناء الأفخارستيا ، ولكن ليس على الصليب ، ومع ذلك فما تألم به على الصليب فقد تألم لأجلك في هذه التقدمة . وهو يسمح لنفسه أن يُقسم ليغذى الكل ".  

(18) أمبروز أسقف ميلان  : يقول في كتابه الأسرار الذي كتبه سنة (391م) كيفية تحول الخبز والخمر في صلاة القداس الإلهي كالآتي : " ربما تقول " هو خبزي المعتاد " ولكن الخبز هو خبز قبل صلاة التقديس  ولكنه يتحول من خبز إلى جسد المسيح عندما تُصلى صلاة التقديس . ولتأكيد ذلك نقول، كيف يكون الخبز هو جسد المسيح ، وبأي كلمات وبأي تعبيرات نصلى ؟ بكلمات الرب يسوع ، لأن كل ما يسبقها من صلوات : شكر الله وطلبات من أجل الشعب والملوك وبقية الصلوات ، يقولها الكاهن . وعندما يأتي إلى صلاة تقديس السر لا يستخدم الكاهن تعبيراته هو وإنما يستخدم تعبيرات المسيح. وهكذا تنجز (تتمم) تعبيرات المسيح هو السر المقدس ".

+ " وتستطيع كلمة المسيح التي توجد الأشياء غير الموجودة من لا شئ أن تحول الأشياء الموجودة فعلاً إلى ما لم تكن عليه وأن تعطى طبائع جديدة للأشياء من أن تغير طبائعها 000 المسيح كائن في سر التناول ، لأنه جسد المسيح ، ولا يعنى ذلك أنه طعام مادي بل طعام روحي ، لذلك يقول رسوله (رسول المسيح) عن ذلك ، آباءنا أكلوا طعاماً روحياً وشربوا شراباً روحياً (1كو 2:10-4) لأن جسد الله هو جسد روحي ". 

(19) القديس أغسطينوس :  وتكمل أقوال القديس أغسطينوس في عظاته التي كتبها فيما بين سنة 391 إلى 430م هذا الشرح فيقول : " الخبز الذي تراه على المذبح هو جسد المسيح لأنه تقديس بكلمة الله ، والكأس أيضاً أو بالأحرى ما في الكأس هو دم المسيح لأنه تقدس بكلمة الله . فقد كانت إرادة الرب المسيح أن يمنح جسده ودمه من خلال الخبز والخمر ".

+ " ما تراه هو الخبز والكأس ، هذا ما تراه عيناك ، ولكن يجب أن تقبل بالإيمان أن الخبز هو جسد المسيح والكأس هو دم المسيح 000 كيف يكون الخبز هو جسده ؟ وكيف يكون الكأس ، أو ما في الكأس هو دمه ؟ هذه العناصر ، يا أخوتي ، تدعى أسرار مقدسة ، لأننا نرى فيها شيئاً وندرك آخر ، ما نراه هو الأجزاء المادية وما ندركه هو الثمرة الروحية ".

+ " حمل يسوع نفسه على يديه عندما قدم جسده قائلاً : " هذا هو جسدي ".

+ " لا يأكل أحد هذا الجسد دون أن يقدم له التوقير مسبقاً ".

+ " أخذ جسداً من جسد مريم 000 وأعطانا نفس الجسد لنأكله للخلاص 

+ " ما تراه هو الخبز والكأس 000 ولكن إيمانك يجعلك تقبل أن هذا الخبز هو جسد المسيح والكأس هو دم المسيح ".

+ " كان بولس قادراً على التبشير بالرب يسوع المسيح بالعلامات 000 (و) نشير بجسد المسيح ودمه فقط إلى ذاك الذي تسلمناه من ثمرة الأرض وتقدس بالصلاة الخاصة بالسر ونتناوله طقسياً لصحتنا الروحية تذكاراً للرب الذي تألم عنا "

. (20) القديس جيروم :  ويقول القديس جيروم في تفسيره لإنجيل للقدس متى الذي كتبه سنة 389م : بعد أن أتم الرمز وأكل لحم الحمل مع تلاميذه في الاحتفال بالفصح ، أخذ الخبز الذي يقوى قلب الإنسان وتحول إلى السر الحقيقي المقدس للفصح لكي ، كما قدم ملكي صادق كاهن الله العلي الذي كان يرمز إليه (إلى المسيح) ، الخبز والخمر كتقدمة ، يجعل نفسه أيضاً معلناً في حقيقة جسده ودمه ". ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*القديس كيرلس الإسكندري  :   ويقول القديس كيرلس الإسكندري (الملقب بعمود الدين) في سنة 428م : " تعلمنا هذه الأمور وامتلأنا بإيمان لا يهتز أن هذا الذي يبدو خبزا ، ليس خبزاً ، على الرغم من أن له طعم الخبز ، بل هو جسد المسيح ، وان الذي يبدو خمراً ، ليس خمراً ، علي الرغم من أن له مذاق الخمر ، بل هو دم المسيح 

+ " قال المسيح موضحاً (الخبز والخمر) : " هذا هو جسدي " و " هذا هو دمي " حتى لا تقضوا بأن ما ترونه مجرد رمز ، فقد تحولت التقدمة بقوة الله القدير الخفية إلى جسد المسيح ودمه ، والذي بتناوله نشارك في هبه الحياة وتقديس كفاية المسيح ".وهكذا يتأكد لنا أن الكنيسة الأولى في المسكونة كلها ، في كل البلاد شرقاً وغرباً ، شمالاً وجنوباً ، آمنت وعلمت باستحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر ، في سر التناول أو الأفخارستيا أو سر الشكر ، إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي للرب يسوع المسيح ، وأن المسيح كائن في السر ، وبأن ما نتناوله هو جسد الرب ودمه وأن الرب يسوع المسيح ناول تلاميذه في العشاء الرباني جسده الحقيقي ودمه الحقيقي بالفعل . ولم ينكر مسيحي واحد هذه الحقيقة في الألف سنة الأولى للميلاد ، وأن كان قد وجد عدد لا يكاد يذكر تشكك في ذلك في القرن إلحادي عشر ، ولم يوجد أي إنكار حقيقي للسر إلا بعد ظهور البروتستانت في القرن الخامس عشر ، أي بعد أن أسسه الرب يسوع المسيح بحوالي 1500 سنه !!!  ولكن غالبية مسيحي العالم ، الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك وبعض الفرق البروتستانتية ، تمسكت بما سلمه لنا الرب يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه وخلفاؤهم الآباء الرسوليون وكل أباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى . 

(3) كيفية استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه :  آمنت الكنيسة منذ فجرها الباكر باستحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، ليس بناء على نظريات أو افتراضات أو تأملات روحية وإنما بناء على تعليم الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه وتعليم تلاميذه الذين تسلموه منه شخصياً ، مباشرة . وذلك بالإيمان المطلق دون الدخول في شرح أو تفصيل لهذا السر الأقدس . فقد عبرت كلمات الرب يسوع المسيح عن هذه الحقيقة بشكل واضح لا لبس فيه ، فحين قال للجموع ولتلاميذه " جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق " كان يتكلم عن جسد حقيقي سيأكله أتباعه ودم حقيقي سيشربه المؤمنون به ، كان يتكلم عن جسده الذي سيؤكل ودمه الذي سيُشرب . ولم يفهم ذلك الذين سمعوا هذا الكلام بما فيهم بعض من تلاميذه وقالوا أن هذا الكلام صعب على الفهم البشرى . يقول الكتاب : " فخاصم اليهود بعضهم بعضاً قائلين كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل ، فقال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم أن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم . من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير . لأن جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق . من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه ، كما أرسلني الآب الحي وأنا حي بالآب فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي . هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء ليس كما أكل آباؤكم المن وماتوا من يأكل هذا الخبز فأنه يحيا إلى الأبد . قال هذا في المجمع وهو يعلم في كفر ناحوم . فقال كثيرون من تلاميذه إذ سمعوا أن هذا الكلام صعب من يقدر أن يسمعه . فعلم يسوع في نفسه أن تلاميذه يتذمرون على هذا فقال لهم أهذا يعثركم ، فان رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعداً إلى حيث كان أولاً . الروح هو الذي يحيى أما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئاً الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة ، ولكن منكم قوم لا يؤمنون لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون ومن هو الذي يسلمه . فقال لهذا قلت لكم أنه لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي إليّ أن لم يعط من أبي . من هذا الوقت رجع كثيرون من تلاميذه إلى الوراء ولم يعودوا يمشون معه . فقال يسوع للأثنى عشر ألعلكم أنتم أيضاً تريدون أن تمضوا . فأجابه سمعان بطرس يا رب إلى من نذهب كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك " (يو52:6-68) .  لقد فهم كل من التلاميذ واليهود أنه يتكلم بالفعل عن أكل حقيقي وشرب حقيقي ، بالمعنى الحرفي ، من جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي وقالوا: " كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل " ، " هذا الكلام صعب . من يقدر أن يسمعه " . ومع ذلك لم يوضح لهم الرب يسوع كيفية ذلك ، كما لم يقل لهم أن هذا الكلام مجرد رمز ، كما يتصور البعض ، مؤكداً حتمية وحرفية كلامه وأنه يتكلم بالفعل عن أكل حقيقي بالمعنى الحرفي ، من جسد حقيقي هو جسده ، وشرب حقيقي بالمعنى الحرفي ، من دم حقيقي هو دمه .وفي العشاء الرباني قال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه وهو يمسك بالخبز في يديه ، بعد أن بارك وشكر وقسم " خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي " ثم أعطاهم الكأس قائلاً " هذا هو دمي 000 الذي يسفك " ، وهو يؤكد هنا بإشارته وقوله " هذا هو " أن ما يشير إليه " الخبز والخمر " قد تحول بالفعل بعد أن " بارك " و " شكر " و" قسم " إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي، فقوله " هذا هو جسدي " يؤكد أن ما يشير إليه قد تحول بالفعل إلى جسده ، وقوله " هذا هو دمي " يؤكد أن ما يشير إليه قد تحول بالفعل إلى دمه . ويشرح ذلك أفرايم السرياني بقوله : " أخذ ربنا يسوع المسيح في يديه ما كان في البداية مجرد خبز وباركه وقدسه وجعله مقدساً 000 وكسره وقسمه بنعمته الإلهية لكل تلاميذه واحد واحد ، ودعي الخبز جسده الحي وملئه بذاته بروحه القدوس " . ثم يقول أن التلاميذ " فهموا بالإيمان أنهم أكلوا جسد المسيح 000 وشرح لهم أن الكأس التي شربوها هي دمه " ، وقد أكد هذه الحقيقة ، حقيقة استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، سواء في العشاء الرباني أو في صلاة القداس ، القديس بولس بالروح القدس في قوله " كأس البركة التي نباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسح . الخبز الذي نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح " (1كو16:10،17) . فقد تسلم الرسل من الرب يسوع المسيح وسلموا هم بدورهم للكنيسة أن الخبز والخمر يتحولان بالصلاة ، كما فعل الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه ، إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، وذلك بقوة الكلمة الإلهي ، الرب يسوع المسيح ، وبحلول الروح القدس عندما يستدعيه الكاهن بكلمات الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه ، كما تسلم آباء الكنيسة من الرسل تلاميذ المسيح . ومن ثم يقول العلامة ترتليان " أن الكاهن وهو يصلى على المذبح " يقلد ما كان المسيح يعمله " ويقول ذهبي الفم " فالكاهن يقف هناك في مكان المسيح ويصلى ولكن القوة والنعمة التي تعمل هي من الله . وعندما يقول هو " هذا هو جسدي " تحول هذه الكلمات ما هو موضوع أمامه " .يقول يوستينوس الشهيد " هكذا تعلمنا أيضاً أن الخبز الآتي منه والذي يتغذى منه جسدنا ودمنا ، يقدس بكلمة الصلاة ويصبح بعد التحول (الاستحالة (تحول)) هو جسد ودم يسوع المتجسد ذاته " ، ويقول اريناؤس أسقف ليون " الكأس المخلوط والخمر المصنوع يصير بكلمة الله الأفخارستيا ، أي جسد المسيح ودمه 000 حيث يتحول الخبز والخمر بكلمة الله إلى الأفخارستيا ، التي هي جسد المسيح ودمه " ، ويقول أيضاً " الخبز الذي يأتي من الأرض يصير بالصلاة الأفخارستيا ولا يكون بعد خبزاً عادياً " . ويقول أكليمندس الإسكندري " يتقدس الخبز بقوة " الاسم ، فهو لا يعد كما كان وإنما يتغير بالقوة إلى قوة روحانية " . ويقول العلامة أوريجانوس " الخبز الذي يصير بواسطة الشكر والصلوات جسداً مقدساً " . أما القديس أثناسيوس الرسول فيشرح عملية التحول كالآتي : " سترون الكهنة يحضرون الخبز وكأساً من الخمر ويضعوهم على المائدة وما دامت الصلوات والتضرعات لم تبدأ بعد لا يوجد سوى الخبز والخمر ، ولكن بعد أن تتم الصلاة العظيمة والعجيبة يتحول الخبز إلى جسد والخمر إلى دم ربنا يسوع المسيح 000 ينزل الكلمة إلى الخبز والخمر وكذا يتحول جسده " . ويضيف القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي " نصلى إلى الله محب البشر لكي يرسل روحه القدوس على القرابين الموضوعة (أي الخبز والخمر) لكي يجعل الخبز جسد المسيح والخمر دم المسيح ، لأن كل ما يمسه الروح يتقدس ويتحول " . ويختم القديس امبروز بقوله " الخبز هو خبز قبل صلاة التقديس ، ولكنه يتحول من خبز إلى جسد المسيح عندما تُصلى صلاة التقديس 000 بكلمات الرب يسوع 000 يقولها الكاهن . وعندما يأتي إلى صلاة تقديس السر لا يستخدم الكاهن تعبيراته هو وإنما يستخدم تعبيرات المسيح . وهكذا تنجز (تتم) تعبيرات المسيح هذا السر المقدس " .  وهكذا يحذر القديس بولس بالروح قائلاً : " أي من أكل (هذا) الخبز وشرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرباً في جسد الرب ودمه . ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس . لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميّز جسد الرب " (1كو27:11و28) . وتدل هذه التحذيرات الشديدة في هذه الآيات على أن ما نتناوله في القداس هو كما يؤكد " جسد الرب ودمه " .وقد يسأل البعض كيف يتم هذا التحول أثناء الصلاة ؟ نقول يتم هذا السر ويتحول الخبز إلى جسد الرب والخمر إلى دمه كما بفعل الروح القدس وقوة الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه كما حول الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل عندما قال للخدم " املأوا الأجران ماء . فملأوها إلى فوق . ثم قال لهم استقوا الآن وقدموا إلى رئيس المتكأٍ . فقدموا . فلما ذاق رئيس المتكأٍ الماء المتحول خمرا ولم يكن يعلم من أين هي . لكن الخدام الذين كانوا قد استقوا الماء علموا . دعا رئيس المتكأٍ العريس وقال له . كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولا ومتى سكروا فحينئذ الدون . أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن " (يو7:2-10) . وكما بارك الخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين وأشبع بهم خمسة آلاف رجل إلى جانب من كان معهم من نساء وأطفال وفاض عنهم " أثنتا عشر قفة مملؤة من الكسر " (مت19:14؛مر41:6) . وكما بارك السبع خبزات والقليل من صغار السمك وأشبع بهم حوالي أربعة آلاف نفس وفاض عنهم " سبعة سلال مملؤة " من الكسر . وذلك عندما بارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ والتلاميذ للجموع (مت36:15؛مر6:8) . وكما طهر نعمان السرياني من برصه في مياه الأردن على الرغم من أنها كانت مجرد مياه عادية ، ولكنه طهر بقوة الله التي عملت فيها (2مل19:11-14) . ولكن الخبز والخمر يبقيان في الظاهر كما هما ، خبزاً وخمراً ، ولكن في حقيقتهما تحولا بالفعل وبالحقيقة إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي .وقد يسأل البعض أيضاً لماذا لا يتحول الخبز إلى جسد في الظاهر والخمر إلى دم في الظاهر ؟ والإجابة هي : هل يقدر أحد أن يتناول من جسد حقيقي ويبدو كآكلي لحوم البشر ؟ ويشرب من دم حقيقي والكتاب يحرم شرب الدم ، كما بينا في الفصل الأول ؟ كما أن الرب يسوع المسيح أعطانا جسده ودمه للغذاء الروحي وليس للغذاء الجسدي ، ومن ثم كان لابد أن يعطينا جسداً روحياً في صورة الخبز المادي ، ودماً روحياً في صورة الخمر المادية ، فيكونا في حقيقتهما جسداً روحياً ودماً روحياً ويظلان في الظاهر ، فقط ، كما كانا أصلاً خبزاً وخمراً ، بالرغم من أنهما تحولا فعلاً وبصورة سرية إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي ، أو بمعنى أدق يكونان جسداً حقيقياً ودماً حقيقياً في الواقع والحقيقة ولكن يبدوان في الظاهر ، والظاهر فقط ، خبزاً وخمراً .يقول القديس كيرلس الإسكندري " تعلمنا هذه الأمور وصار إيماننا لا يهتز أن هذا الذي يبدوا خبزاً ليس خبزاً على الرغم من أن له طعم الخبز، بل هو جسد المسيح، وأن الذي يبدوا خمراً ليس خمراً على الرغم من أن له مذاق الخمر، بل هو دم المسيح " . ويقول القديس أغسطينوس : " ما تراه هو الخبز والكأس ، هذا ما تراه عيناك ، ولكن يجب أن تقبل بالإيمان أن الخبز هو جسد المسيح والكأس هو دم المسيح 000 كيف يكون الخبز هو جسده ؟ وكيف يكون الكأس ، أو ما في الكأس هو دمه ؟ هذه العناصر، يا أخوتي ، تدعى أسرار مقدسة ، لأننا نرى فيها شيئاً وندرك آخر ، ما نراه هو الأجزاء المادية وما ندركه هو الثمرة الروحية " .

(4) الأفخارستيا والقداس :قال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه وهو يناولهم الخبز المتحول إلى جسده والخمر المتحول إلى دمه " اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " (لو19:22، 1كو24:11و25) ، ولأنه كان على الكاهن أن يتمم وصية المسيح ، لذا كان يجب أن يقوم بما كان يقوم به الرب يسوع المسيح ، كما قال وأكد آباء الكنيسة ، وبالتالي يستخدم نفس الكلمات الذي نطق بها الرب يسوع المسيح بفمه الإلهي فتحول الخبز إلى جسده الطاهر وتحولت الخمر إلى دمه الأقدس ، وهذه الكلمات التي نطق بها الرب يسوع المسيح هي كلمات الشكر والبركة " وشكر وبارك ثم كسر " الخبز ، وقد وردت في العهد الجديد هكذا :" وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي ، وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها كلكم ، لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا " (مت26:26-28؛مر22:14-24؛لو19:22و20) . وكما يقول القديس بولس بالروح : " لأنني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضاً أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أسلم فيها أخذ خبزاً وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم اصنعوا هذا لذكرى . كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعدما تعشوا قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكرى " (1كو23:1-25) .وفي صلاة القداس يصلى الكاهن صلاة التقديس وهو يستخدم نفس كلمات الرب يسوع المسيح ويشير إلى ما كان الرب يسوع يفعله ، ثم يصلى صلاة خاصة يستدعي فيها الروح القدس " ليحل روحك القدوس علينا وعلى هذه القرابين الموضوعة ويطهرها وينقلها ويطهرها قدساً لقديسيك " (القداس الباسيلي) ، " وأرسل إلى أسفل من علوك المقدس 000 روحك القدوس 000 على هذه القرابين التي لك 000 على الخبز وعلى هذه الكأس لكي يتطهرا وينتقلا 000 وهذا الخبز يجعله جسداً مقدساً للمسيح 000 وهذه الكأس أيضاً دماً كريماً للعهد الجديد الذي له " (القداس الكيرلسي) . " أرسل علينا نعمة روحك القدوس لكي تطهر وتنقل هذه القرابين الموضوعة إلى جسد ودم خلاصنا " (القداس الغريغوري) . ​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا  يا مارثا على المجهود الجبار

الرب يسوع يبارك تعبك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


سلام المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا  يا مارثا على المجهود الجبار
> 
> الرب يسوع يبارك تعبك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مارثا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 أغسطس 2009)

> ويقول القديس أغسطينوس : " ما تراه هو الخبز والكأس ، هذا ما تراه عيناك ، ولكن يجب أن تقبل بالإيمان أن الخبز هو جسد المسيح والكأس هو دم المسيح 000


موضوع جدا جميل ومفيد
شكرا لكي سلام المسيح يحرسكي
مودتي ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مارثا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> موضوع جدا جميل ومفيد
> شكرا لكي سلام المسيح يحرسكي
> مودتي ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أغسطس 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اختي الحبيبة مرثا على الموضوع القيم.

هذا إيمان الكنيسة الذي وصل الينا من الرسل الذي تسلموه من الرب
ومنهم الى تلاميذهم - أساقفة الكنيسة الأولين الذين آمنوا بالسر وتقيدوا به بإيمان وبدون أي جدال فيه.

جميل هو كلام القديس كيرلس الاورشليمي: " وبما أن يسوع صرح بذلك وقال عن الخبز (مت26:26) " هذا هو جسدي " ، فمن يتجاسر ويشكبعد ذلك؟ وعندما يؤكد هو بنفسه بكلام قاطع : " هذا هو دمي " (مت27:26) فمن الذييعارض ويقول إنه ليس دمه ؟ " وكذلك: " لقد سبق له أن حول الماء إلى خمر في قانا الجليل بفعل إرادته (يو1:2-11) ، فهللا يصدق عندما يحول الخمر إلى دمه ؟"






*يثبت للفائدة*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +نور+ (8 أغسطس 2009)

انا حسيت بامانة بطعم دم فى بؤى


----------



## ramysefen (16 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع    جميل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أمة قال:


> شكرا اختي الحبيبة مرثا على الموضوع القيم.
> 
> هذا إيمان الكنيسة الذي وصل الينا من الرسل الذي تسلموه من الرب
> ومنهم الى تلاميذهم - أساقفة الكنيسة الأولين الذين آمنوا بالسر وتقيدوا به بإيمان وبدون أي جدال فيه.
> ...





*أشكرك أمة العزيزة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*




*أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

+نور+ قال:


> انا حسيت بامانة بطعم دم فى بؤى





*يابختك
إنتى فعلا أختبرتى النعمة
الرب يثبت إيمان الجميع​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك


*
أشكرك
الرب يعطى نعمة للجميع​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ramysefen قال:


> موضوع    جميل



*
أشكرك​*


----------



## bemen56 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
أعرف انسانه معرفة وثيقة كانت غير ارثوذكسيه ثم ذهبت لأبونا وطلبت منه المعموديه برغم ان سنها 25 سنه وفي اثناء التناول من الأسرار المقدسه فكرت كيف يكون هذا الكأس هو دم المسيح وفي لحظة تناولها من الكأس رات نفسها عند الصليب ونقطه من دم المسيح سقطت في فمها فكان منهذه اللحظه ايمانها كبير جدا بالأسرار المقدسة ولا يمكن ان يمر يوم الأحد إلا وتكون في الكنيسة 
ربنايعوض تعب محبتك من اجل هذا الموضع الجميل جدا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

bemen56 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> أعرف انسانه معرفة وثيقة كانت غير ارثوذكسيه ثم ذهبت لأبونا وطلبت منه المعموديه برغم ان سنها 25 سنه وفي اثناء التناول من الأسرار المقدسه فكرت كيف يكون هذا الكأس هو دم المسيح وفي لحظة تناولها من الكأس رات نفسها عند الصليب ونقطه من دم المسيح سقطت في فمها فكان منهذه اللحظه ايمانها كبير جدا بالأسرار المقدسة ولا يمكن ان يمر يوم الأحد إلا وتكون في الكنيسة
> ربنايعوض تعب محبتك من اجل هذا الموضع الجميل جدا




*أشكرك على ذكر هذه الواقعة
فليتمجد إسم  الرب​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا مونيكا على الموضوع المتكامل ده

رائع بجد

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع شائك وحيرني لفترة طويلة ويباركك الرب على هذا الشرح وانصح من يريد الستفاضة بقراء المراجع الاتية 
كتاب افخارستيا عشاء الرب ((الاب متى المسكين ))
كتاب اللاهوت المقارن ((قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث))
كتاب عشاء الملكوت *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *شكرا مونيكا على الموضوع المتكامل ده
> 
> رائع بجد
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك*​



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## napel (4 مارس 2010)

نتناول جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي لعمانوئيل اءلهنا امين


----------



## *koki* (20 مارس 2010)

_انا قريت جزء و هكمل بعدين
عشان كبير_​


----------



## حبة خردل (21 مارس 2010)

بصراحة موضوع دَسم

شكراً ليكي​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 مايو 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> بصراحة موضوع دَسم
> 
> شكراً ليكي​



*أشكرك أختى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>



*أشكرك أختى الحبيبة  على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## إيليا موسى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

استفدت كثيرا من هذا الكتيب شكر كبير للعضو *مونيكا 57*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

إيليا موسى قال:


> استفدت كثيرا من هذا الكتيب شكر كبير للعضو *مونيكا 57*



*أشكرك أخى إيليا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع عظيم جداً جداً
ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك وخدمتك لمجد إسمه القدوس


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> موضوع عظيم جداً جداً
> ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك وخدمتك لمجد إسمه القدوس









​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## emadramzyaiad (8 ديسمبر 2010)

توبك مميز ودسم جدااااااااا وحقيقى شكراااا اوووى لانى كنت محتاجه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك لاجلنا يارب ومنتظرين منك موضيع مميزة زى دى كتييير ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا
> ربنا يباركك
> *​




*أشكرك أخى للمرور
الرب يباركك
*






​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

emadramzyaiad قال:


> توبك مميز ودسم جدااااااااا وحقيقى شكراااا اوووى لانى كنت محتاجه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك لاجلنا يارب ومنتظرين منك موضيع مميزة زى دى كتييير ​



*أشكرك أخى عماد على مرورك الجميل
وهذه مواضيعى 
ستجد فيها كل ما يعجبك
مرحبا بك​*


----------



## emadramzyaiad (9 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بشكرك جدااا بس للاسف اللينك فى حاجة غلط 
فى رسالة بتقول 

عذرا - لم يتم العثور على ما يطابق بحثك. حاول بطريقة اخرى.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك أخى عماد لإهتمامك

هذا هو لينك مواضيعى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=549523 
وإذا ظهرت لك الرسالة
فتستطيع بطريقة أخرى وهى النقر على الصورة التى عليها بياناتى  وتدخل الملف الشخصى لى وتنقر على الإحصائيات


----------



## emadramzyaiad (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسى جداا لاهتمامك 
وانا خلاص وصلت لموضوعاتك الجميلة ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

emadramzyaiad قال:


> ميرسى جداا لاهتمامك
> وانا خلاص وصلت لموضوعاتك الجميلة ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



*مشكور للإهتمام
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 مايو 2012)

*ميرسى للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركم​*


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2012)

أشكرك على هذا البحث المتسع يا محبوبة الله والقديسين، وهو يحتاج قراءة بتركيز، ولي أكيد عودة، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة مع كل أسرتك، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مايو 2012)

*موضوع عظيم

ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوضك بكل الخير
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك على هذا البحث المتسع يا محبوبة الله والقديسين، وهو يحتاج قراءة بتركيز، ولي أكيد عودة، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة مع كل أسرتك، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك
> ​





*اشكرك اخى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *موضوع عظيم
> 
> ربنا يسوع المسيح يعوضك بكل الخير
> *






*
اشكرك اخى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

